# Riding with a wedding ring?



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I just got married 2 weeks ago and just got back from the honeymoon. I am so anxious to get on my bike but was wondering if most people ride with their rings on or take them off? Not sure if its a safety issue or anything else. I take it off to surf so I dont lose it, was wondering if I should take it off to ride too.
Thanks!!


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

On, under glove. It ain't going nowhere.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I leave mine on.


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

I have kept it on now for 21 years, seems to stay on just fine.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I leave mine on hotel nightstand while I ride. 

Common respect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

First off, congrats! I ride with mine on but I use full fingered gloves.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I figured it wouldn't go anywhere with a glove on, just wondering if it was an issue like working with it on. Crashing and smashing it? Figured I would leave it on, just wanted to get other opinions. This marriage thing is all too new to me!!


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

If I'm riding a ton I sometimes leave it off cause the callus gets huge next to it and I end up having to shave it off, but usually I just leave the ring on. Mine's Ti so I may lose that finger if I have a bad hand fracture, but who cares. I have a funky 6 finger typing style that doesn't use that finger anyways 

Besides, she rides with her's and it's actually worth something more then sentimental


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Off in case of inury, ie finger swelling due to fall...Also, I lost some weight and I am scared it will slip off while riding.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

A slim, well fitted ring should be no problem under bike gloves. Loose rings can sometimes slip off unnoticed when you pull your gloves off.


----------



## Tasselhof (Nov 18, 2008)

Always on.. No problems due few years


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

How are you going to meet any single mtb hotties if you are wearing a ring out on the trail? 

JK, I wear mine all of the time. I have a Ti ring as well so it is indestructible. I would be concerned if it was a gold as it might get pretty bent up.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Mine is always on.
It is a simple white gold ring. Full finger gloves whenever I am on a bike.


----------



## Rubber Soul (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine is on. 14K white gold. Love the titanium rings, but are difficult to cut off in an emergency.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Congrats! I just got married at the end of April. I wear mine when I ride!


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I normally put my Ti ring in my Camelback while riding. They are nearly impossible to cut off should you hurt your hand and it starts to swell. Gold can be cut with wire cutters. If you have a tungsten ring take it off for sure. Very few hospitals will be able to to cut it off.


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

ti ring here - never worn during spports in case of injury.
medic cutters WILL NOT remove Ti rings....


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

btw - congratulations


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

I always wear mine
9K gold with 2 tiny diamond studs
ain't had any probs
don't currently wear gloves but will proberly take the ring off when I get some gloves & put them in my hydration pack


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I've read and seen one Tungsten Carbide ring somewhere here. Quite nice, and supposed to be really scratch resistant. I was thinking about getting a pair, and the web has tons of places selling the same ones all for different prices, claiming they are different.


----------



## LenMcC (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm not married yet, but i wouldn't, and my girlfriend would be pissed if i did. my highschool ring got hung up on a soccer net and damn near ripped my finger off. 17 stitches and a sweet scar. i want to get a wedding band tattoo, since my work conducive to wearing one, either. if for no other reason than it would get destroyed.


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

I take it off mainly due to the comfort and injury factor. I've never been worried that it would fall off. I just don't like how it feels when I'm grasping the bars and throwing myself off a mountain.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Wifey always wears her wedding ring for all activities.. but three weeks ago, at the end of a team speed skating team practice she noticed the diamond had fallen out of the ring. That rock cost more than $10K. Whole team on hands and knees searching for the stone. No go there, but we got lucky. Apparently it had fallen into her purse, she found it a day later. (big sigh of relief!)

As a result of that experience, no more wedding ring on for any athletic endeavors. Period. She loves that ring, but she agreed. (Hmmm.. maybe I should buy her a simple gold band to wear when working out? That might be a good idea... Dang but I love that woman!)

zip.


----------



## SpartaSpartan (May 22, 2008)

I don't wear my wedding ring at all during the summer, except for special occasions like a wedding or church. It feels too tight in the summer, so I probably need to get it resized, but it fits fine in the winter.


----------



## nwroadie (Nov 22, 2008)

I typically always wear my ring (even when I use to rock climb) as was mentioned above, a well fitting ring should not be a problem/hinderance no matter what you are doing.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I leave mine on for riding. There's a callous between my palm and ring from the handlebar.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I wear my ring everywhere, from combat to mountain biking, Its a simple gold band, and I've worn it for so long, my finger has an indentation from it!


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I take mine off.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Keep mine on for riding, always have. I take it off for rock climbing, but put it on a locking carabiner clipped to my harness when I take it off.


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

tungsten carbide ! ? !
are you serious jerky ? that stuff is harder than granite infused Ti !!!!
very brittle however, so would be removeable with a sledge hammmer


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a tungsten carbide. Cool color. Different then what else I could find out there. I where it all the time but I have heard a bit tricky to cut off.


----------



## Omicron (Apr 23, 2007)

I leave mine off.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I ride with mine since I wear full finger gloves. I take it off when using power equipment or working in tight spaces. My dad lost his ring finger several years ago when he jumped up to flip an overhead automatic door switch. He came back down without his finger.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I leave mine on to ride and never had any problems, although I was sure to have it resized when I first noticed it was a little large. 

My doc did mention to me that he is very careful when wearing his wedding band (the ONLY ring he will wear) because he's "seen to many de-gloving injuries" aka rings get caught on stuff and rip ALL the skin off of your entire finger. So now I try to remember to take it off whenever I'm doing work etc where it might get caught on stuff (landscaping work, climbing ladders, etc).

FWIW, I went with platinum.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Jasone510 said:


> Also, I lost some weight and I am scared it will slip off while riding.


I lost mine for that very reason. Really sucked. I don't know if it fell off while riding, or when I was taking my gloves off post ride (fingerless gloves at the time). I spent quite a bit of time looking for the damn thing, never did find it.

I ended up getting a replacement in tungsten carbide that I still wear everywhere, including riding. I wear full fingered gloves now though. I'm not worried about being able to cut off the ring in case of an emergency, apparently they're so brittle that they can be broken off with a hammer. I love that it it doesn't scratch up at all, still looks new after a year.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

never take it off.... under the gloves you won't even know it's there.....


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

My friends dad smashed his ring finger and I had to cut it off with a hacksaw ( the ring not the finger). Ever since then I never wear my ring anytime I might smash it. Actually my wife wont let me 
About the only time I wear my ring is if my wife and I go to a social function. It is 5years old and looks like new. My wife picked a ring that would fit under her bike glove, but after she heard the story about my buddys dad,she wont wear it when she rides.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I ride with mine.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This is the callous you get when you ride with vowed.


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

congrats! I was just married about 1.5 years ago (I get married again in European ceremony July 4th). 

Neither my wife, nor I wear our wedding bands biking or other adventure activities. We have matching rings that are quite wide so they'd slip off easily. For times when we feel the need we actually have a second set of matching Ti rings that we wear. 

Its been mentioned, I would just point out if you have a narrow ring then you can wear it, a wider band then you might want to take it off.


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

cammccarty said:


> I have a tungsten carbide. Cool color. Different then what else I could find out there. I where it all the time but I have heard a bit tricky to cut off.


tricky - 
i'd say !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eekster:


----------



## bgraves28 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been married almost 4 years now and mine has never left my finger for any reason. It hurts a little when you start building up a callus but there's no issue to leave it on. (I have a bug knuckle so there is no chance it will slide off)


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Ti and tungsten ring removal.


----------



## Duke of Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

jmallory said:


> I just got married 2 weeks ago and just got back from the honeymoon. I am so anxious to get on my bike but was wondering if most people ride with their rings on or take them off? Not sure if its a safety issue or anything else. I take it off to surf so I dont lose it, was wondering if I should take it off to ride too.
> Thanks!!


Congratulations!

I leave mine on. Mostly because I am more likely to forget where I put it if I took it off than have it come off my finger while riding.

My 0.02


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Take it off - it adds grams


----------



## Impalla (May 10, 2007)

highdelll said:


> Take it off - it adds grams


Wow.....


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats to all. I try to leave mine off don't want to loose it or the finger. Sometimes I forget to take it off. 
Other than ti they will get bend or Gold or Silver will get bend out of shape some.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

I got the tungten carbide ring after reviews on here. Love it for my active life style and working on cars and bikes. Awesome metal and pretty cheap too. I wear mine every time I ride. Full finger gloves on the mtb and naked hands on the roadie.


----------



## mdeamicis (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, this so reminds me of work. I have not worked in 5 years but this takes me back to deFODing daily before starting work. no keys, change, jewelry or anything else allows in pockets or on your person. I am a jet engine and helicopter power train systems technician. 

I am trying to find an image of a guy who's finger was peeled like a banana to the bone by his wedding ring. You will only need to see that once. I doubt that would happen cycling, especially wearing gloves. But there is a respectable potential for impact trauma to the hands and fingers that makes it worth just taking it off for a few hours. If she does not understand, throw her back and catch another one. Sentiment is worth nothing in this world but false happy feelings. If you love someone you love them. If you need a ring to prove it....


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

My camelback has a good hook that holds keys and my ring. I wear full finger gloves, so loss isn't an issue. The callous mentioned isn't the most comfortable thing. But the main reason is the safety issue. If you crash and happen to crush a ring on your finger or disslocate/break a finger it can cause a good amount of damage before you can get to help. Swelling and a fixed ring are not a good combo. Same applies to power tools. If you are working with high velocity cutters it isn't smart to have something that will aid in pulling your hand closer to the machine if it got caught. When working with electricity I also remove it.

Just use best judgement. If you feel there is a safety reason to remove the ring then do so. If it is a comfort issue, then get the ring worked over.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

jsigone said:


> I got the tungten carbide ring after reviews on here. Love it for my active life style and working on cars and bikes. Awesome metal and pretty cheap too. I wear mine every time I ride. Full finger gloves on the mtb and naked hands on the roadie.


I do remove mine when I work on cars.


----------



## Cacapon (Jan 20, 2004)

11 years and had no problems with 1/2 finger gloves


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never had a problem with mine.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I wear mine riding, but usually take it off working (comments about ring getting caught on something, losing skin &/or finger).
Enjoying the tungsten carbide though, year and a half and looks new, not a single mark on it, crazy.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

lidarman said:


> I leave mine on hotel nightstand while I ride.
> 
> Common respect.


wait, what?:nono:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Garlock said:


> wait, what?:nono:


you got a point... that chick'll prolly steal it


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

My wife would murder me if I lost mine ($800 Tiffany wedding band)...so I ride without.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Always on! Have not had issues with it!


----------



## cdeftekar (Apr 23, 2009)

I've always hated wearing rings... the wife knows it. Just never feels right on my hand.
So, when I have an excuse to take it off... I do. So it is off while riding.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Never while riding or using any type of tools. It only takes 12 pounds of pressure with a ring to rip off your finger.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

get a divorce...problem solved.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Wrench Monkey said:


> My friends dad smashed his ring finger and I had to cut it off with a hacksaw ( the ring not the finger). Ever since then I never wear my ring anytime I might smash it. Actually my wife wont let me
> About the only time I wear my ring is if my wife and I go to a social function. It is 5years old and looks like new. My wife picked a ring that would fit under her bike glove, but after she heard the story about my buddys dad,she wont wear it when she rides.


That's why you need to get a ring made of a material tougher than gold. Wouldn't ride a bike made of gold why should you accessorize with inferior materials? JK, kind of.


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

We both don't need or want "wedding rings"...problem solved +1


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Congrats... wait a while and you won't be able to ride anymore so it won't matter anyway....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

druranium said:


> We both don't need or want "wedding rings"...problem solved +1


yeah, but what if they were made with druranium™?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ti ring. Off while riding unless I forget. Primarily because of injury/swelling, though the above video shows how easy it is to crack it off if need be (I would've preferred the demo on the finger though). Which leaves comfort as the second reason I take it off while riding. The biggest knuckle-joint it has to slide over is all gnarly from being broken lots, so it's diamter is just large enough for it to be damn uncomfortable when clenching a bar for long periods, or holding a barbell at the gym.


----------



## rebaths (Jul 4, 2006)

Shark said:


> I wear mine riding, but usually take it off working (comments about ring getting caught on something, losing skin &/or finger).
> Enjoying the tungsten carbide though, year and a half and looks new, not a single mark on it, crazy.


I thought I was the only fan of tungsten carbide!

I've been married 4 years and NO SCRATCHES. Granted, I take it off while riding, working outside in the garden, doing pull ups on the metal pull up bars, etc... so I sort of baby it, just like my wonderful wife!


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Always take it off before riding or wrenching*

One time forgot to take it off prior, then caught it while working on car motor. Set it on front clip, finished wrenching, then went on test drive. :eekster:

Found it 18 months later in the gravel driveway.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

*I take it off...*

...it is very comfortable, but totally impractical for sports - the soft gold gets marred, it can get caught on stuff, etc.

I put it back on right when I get home though. My finger feels weird without it.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone here ever had a hand injury while riding?

I have, and my ti wedding ring was not a problem. I broke my left hand (mountain biking, naturally) by hitting a tree going 20+ MPH. It was a boxers break, and my whole hand swelled up like crazy. When I got home, 45 minutes after the incident, I just took my ring off. 

I really can't imagine a MTB related hand injury that would screw up your ring finger so badly you couldn't get the ring off before the swelling started.


----------



## HobbsE46 (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats on getting married! Im headed that way Oct 10th!


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

playpunk said:


> Anyone here ever had a hand injury while riding?


Winner!

I've broken my left hand once. A ring might of been okay.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=236902

I also partially dislocated my left-ring finger. It took over a year to get full range of motion back and my second knuckle to find it's final 'new' size. I had to get my wedding-ring sized larger. If I was wearing a ring and didn't take it off right away, this would of been a major problem.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

Nagaredama said:


> If you have a tungsten ring take it off for sure. Very few hospitals will be able to to cut it off.


Absolutely right! I wear mine all the time but should take it off when I ride for this very reason. It hasn't ever cause any issues for me but for safety reasons it should be taken off.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I never wear mine at work or doing any sports. When I was welding they showed a guys hand where the ring had got caught on metal during a fall and basically it stripped the finger od any flesh.

This is not the picture I saw before but gives you an idea.










I should add that it is not common but I don't want to take the chance.

edit I forgot add congrats.


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

I used to ride with my ring on ...i had a crash and my finger swelled so fast that i could barely get my ring off in time.....Never again i always take it off...wife takes hers off too


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

playpunk said:


> I really can't imagine a MTB related hand injury that would screw up your ring finger so badly you couldn't get the ring off before the swelling started.


I always used to ride with my ring on (left hand). Then about 9 months ago I went over the bars and dislocated my right ring finger at the joint just above where the ring would sit. There is no way on earth I would've been able to get a ring over that joint and off the finger, even immediately after the fall. The hospital would've been cutting it off for sure, but who knows how much extra pain the ring would've caused during the 6 hours it took for me to get out of where I was riding and to the hospital.

So, now when I go riding, the ring stays at home.

Besides, if I had to get this ring cut off, it'd be the 2nd one I lost (my original disappeared in the surf when I'd been married about 5 years). Not a good look.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*I had the same question*

Had the same question 4 yrs. ago when I got married. My wife actually told me that she would prefer I not ride with it, as if I did wreck and injure my finger, she didn't want anyone cutting it off my finger, etc. Just being honest, but I am sure this will get a few heated replies!  I also take it off when I work on my car, because I don't want to tear it up. It wasn't cheap!


----------



## photorider (Dec 6, 2008)

geh thread!
Beside that other girl you got your eye on is definitely hotter, and your just the man to show her the ropes. Oops time to go home my phone is rining..... something just made me remember I'm violating my............?
but wait there's time for one more hit for Missy.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

My 17 year old wedding ring has not been worn in the last year. After breaking 4 fingers in a mountain bike crash...and then having the ring cut off in the ER...it has sat in a little plastic baggie, all cut up waiting for my knuckle to return to some sort of normal size so we can have the jeweler attempt to put it back together.

I've been thinking of of the tattoo route, because being ring free has been pretty cool actually.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Interesting to read how people have ridden safely with rings. There was a similar thread (many years ago) about this subject and a guy posted pics of his swollen hand just before they cut off his wedding band at the hospital. Ewww! 

I also knew a gal that had her's cut off by EMT's - that happened to be there responding to another incident - in the van . In all the confusion, it "mysteriously disappeared".

I've always been amazed at the amount of jewelry people wear on the trail! Watches/loose necklaces/bracelets/dangle hoop earrings. Why would you want to wear expensive or sentimental bling when you bike?


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been riding with my wedding ring on for 5 years. Summer, winter, road, mtn, bar... I also wrench on my car, rewired the house, do plumbing stuff, etc. It's scratched all to hell, but all that proves is that I almost never take it off.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I normally wear three silver rings but I take the two loosest ones off when riding (when I wore them, they tended to come off when i took my gloves off). My actual wedding band is now too tight to take off over my knotty knuckles easily so I may get it resized after seeing those bone-finger photos... would be nice to be able to slip it off easily before heading to the trails.


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

Not when I ride. I know someone who lost his finger when he was jumping off a tractor and his ring caught on a small hook. It was a something he had done hundreds of times before, but this time he caught the hook and his ring popped the end of his finger right off. I take off on the bike and when using tools and machinery.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Fat Bob said:


> Congrats... wait a while and you won't be able to ride anymore so it won't matter anyway....


LOL! :lol:


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Remove the ring, not the finger.


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

i think plan rings are ok under the gloves... but ones with diamonds hanging around it would be in the way


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

I rode with mine for 10 years, but after having lost 80lbs it didn't fit very well anymore and I lost it on a ride. Not a fun thing to have to explain to my wife, so now if Im not in full fingered gloves I take it off however after seeing the stripped-skin pictures I think Ill just leave it at home from now on. Nasty.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Nagaredama said:


> Ti and tungsten ring removal.


A ring cutter won't cut through it?


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

the tattoo ring is awesome. i've never taken my ring off... ride with it, do everything with it.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Your marriage is not going to end if you take the ring off people. Be smart and remove it when necessary. I can't stand riding with mine on. Annoys the crap out of me. 

We are also not allowed to wear it at work. Working on a $30 million F-16, the worst thing to have happen other than loosing the finger is to drop your ring somewhere in the jet.


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

highdelll said:


> yeah, but what if they were made with druranium™?


HA! Might have to reconsider. my sis in law says that I should subscribe to the "ring theory" because women will constantly throw themselves at him if he doesn't have a ring. but i'm not really buying that


----------



## riderstar (Apr 14, 2009)

First of all, I would like to give much congratulation on your marriage and hope for your bright future. We should not conduct a ring in this case, it is only accidental theory.


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

Lost mine on the honeymoon. No joke. She forgave me, going on 15 yrs in August. Congrats man.


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't do any physical activity with my ring or SS watch....
Avoid the Avulsion!
http://content.nejm.org/cgi/reprint/352/6/e5.pdf


----------



## Treesworld (Jun 7, 2007)

I was told a story about a guy who wrecked and his finger was caught in the brake lever because of his ring, which during the violent act of crashing ended up skinning his finger. Granted he was wearing short gloves not full finger. Then I found out that the guy was the friend of a co-workers husband. That verified the story as true for me. As a result I never ride with my wedding ring.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Nope, never...*

I never ride with a ring on, or a watch, or anything that will cause damage to me in a crash.

Rainman.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Treesworld said:


> I was told a story about a guy who wrecked and his finger was caught in the brake lever because of his ring, which during the violent act of crashing ended up skinning his finger. Granted he was wearing short gloves not full finger. Then I found out that the guy was the friend of a co-workers husband. That verified the story as true for me. As a result I never ride with my wedding ring.


I met a guy who was missing a finger. When he lost it, he was working as a contractor, had his wedding band on, and caught it on a nail when he jumped off the top of a wall he was building. He had the wedding band on his keyring, it was flat as a pancake. It pinched his finger right off lickety split.

FWIW, I haven't had my wedding band off for more than a minute or two at a time since I first put it on 27 years ago.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I always wear mine*

It keeps the babes from hitting on me. It has been such a relief.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 1, 2009)

I ride with mine on.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

My wife gave me a bag with 4-5 silver rings when we got hitched. I lost them all over the last 7 years. That is what happens to me when I take them off, but oh well. The tattoo idea is probably the easiest solution.


----------



## flozza (Sep 20, 2005)

I went for a ride after an argument with my wife. I lost my ring somehow, god only knows how, I was wearing full finger gloves but took them off several times. I only relised several hours after I returned and we had made up. She was convinced I just threw it in the river, tempting, I did not though, seriously. We bought another one for $100. Should probably get a spare one just in case.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

I rarely take mine off, just 'cause I never think about it. I wear full-finger gloves so I'm not too worried about it catching on something, but I do find it a bit annoying at times.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

I have been riding with it on all the time, 3 yrs and counting. full finger gloves and not a problem, I have a Ti ring!! So it doesn't weigh me down, LOL


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Take it off*

I take mine off, even though I wear full finger gloves. I also wear an engineering ring on my other hand - that comes off too. My wedding ring is a wide heavy platinum band.

My wife takes off her rings when she rides too.


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

My ring is carbon fiber so it breaks if i'm doing any real riding. Just kidding, I take mine off, just seems more comfortable. Congrats.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

vicarvizu said:


> My ring is carbon fiber so it breaks if i'm doing any real riding.


DH/FR 4 lyfe.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I wear mine riding, gym, working, whatever. No problems, even after some weight loss. 

I also want to add that my ring is a 29'er, so it helps me get over the obstacles of marriage. Less rolling resistance, stability and lower pressures.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Good one Dion.

I never take mine off......but will now after that gnar pic on p. 1


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

First off congrats. Me personally 9 years riding, skating, body boarding and renovating with no issue ever. I understand sometimes you need to be careful but under a full fingered glove I see no issue.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine is gone. It was stolen by 4 midgets, a short guy, 2 rough-lookin dudes, an old geezer and a girlie-man. Said they were on a quest of sorts....


----------

